# Regenjacke



## trhaflhow (9. November 2013)

Hallo weiß jemand ob es
so etwas : 

http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop...ll-bike-jacke-vario-zip-off-gruen.html,a26277

- also eine Regenjacke mit abzippbaren Ärmeln auch in Damengrössen, oder klerineren unisex Grössen gibt? 

Die in dem link gibt es in Herren 48 und das ist mir zu groß 

Danke schon mal


----------



## Silvermoon (9. November 2013)

Hmmm, bin gerade am rätseln, welchen Sinn an einer Regenjacke abnehmbare Ärmel machen sollen 
Sorry...., bei ner Windjacke würde das für mich eher Sinn machen 


...gibts aber bestimmt einen und ich komme gerade nicht drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FoxCrow (9. November 2013)

Ich verstehe das auch nicht ganz.

Lange PitZips und Taschen, die geöffnet als Belüftung dienen, finde ich da viel wertvoller.
Ich hab selten Transpirationsprobleme an den Unterarmen 
Aber vielleicht gibt es einen Sinn, den ich nicht sehe?


----------



## trhaflhow (9. November 2013)

Äh
Ich habe die Frage nicht gestellt um über den Sinn diese Jacke zu diskutieren.
Ich habe extra das LO Forum dafür gewählt, da diese OT Diskussionen hier selten sind.

Aber wenn's unbedingt sein muss und ich dafür eine hilfreiche Antwort bekomme.

Eine kurzärmlige Regenjacke ist für mich  vergleichbar mit einer kurzen Regenhose.
Der Körperstamm bleibt trocken ( zumindest von außen ) und die Arme/Beine 
bleiben kühl. Die ganzen  Reißverschluss unter dem Ärmel Jacken sind mir zu warm.

Also Bitte


----------



## FoxCrow (9. November 2013)

Ok 

geht auch sowas?
klick

Im Golfbedarf findet man sowas scheinbar häufiger.


----------



## scylla (9. November 2013)

die Endura
http://www.endura.co.uk/product-detail.asp?ProductID=17
gibt's laut Herstellerseite in XS. Musst du mal anhand der Größentabelle vergleichen, ob das größentechnisch was bringen würde. Endura fällt allerdings recht groß aus.


----------



## HiFi XS (9. November 2013)

Cannondale bietet auch eine coole jacke mit magnet system. Trage selber eine.


----------



## trhaflhow (9. November 2013)

Ja sowas wie die Golfjacke nutze ich gerade. Eine günstige Regenjacke, bei der ich die Ärmel abgeschnitten habe ( habe ich früher auch mit einer langen Regenhose gemacht, gibts jetzt an jeder Ecke  )
Hat aber den Nachteil, wenns nur beim Runterfahren regnet hätte ich doch gerne Ärmel. Und am Gipfel bei der Rast ev auch.
An den Beinen störts mich nicht so.

Die von endura ist genau was ich suche, nur die Farbe sagt mir nicht zu.
Sorry ... Wählerisch auch noch


----------



## trhaflhow (9. November 2013)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Cannondale bietet auch eine coole jacke mit magnet system. Trage selber eine.



Hast du eine Namen oder link?

Ist es die ?

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Cannondale-Morphis-Jacket-Womens-White/dp/B009C1HRUO"]Amazon.com: Cannondale Morphis Jacket - Women's White XS: Sports & Outdoors[/ame]

Wenn ja, kannst du bitte was zum Material sagen? Vergleichbar mit Gore tex.
Bei Gore Jacken habe ich gr 38, was ist bei cannondale
vergleichbar ?


----------



## trhaflhow (9. November 2013)

Oh
Die cannondale ist für mich nicht geeignet
Wenn man die "Ärmel " weg macht hat sie teilweise einen Netzrücken
Schade


----------



## Bettina (9. November 2013)

Ich kann deinen Wunsch sehr gut verstehen!! Grad wenn es Ã¼ber 5Â° ist und regnet ist mir eine Regenjacke auch zu viel.
Von Gore gibt es eine RR-Kurzarmregenjacke, nur leider sÃ¼ndhaft teuer. Und ich meine beim Suchen auch Ã¼ber eine Zipp-LÃ¶sung von Vaude gestolpert zu sein. Muss mal suchen gehenâ¦.
GruÃ Bettina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trhaflhow (10. November 2013)

Ja die von Gore schaut auch gut aus

http://www.bergzeit.de/gore-bike-we..._idealo&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=ps_idealo

Hat aber leider keine Zipp- Ärmel

Vaude habe ich noch nichts gefunden, wenn du mal Zeit hast....


----------



## trhaflhow (26. November 2013)

Nachdem ich die im 1. Post genannte Löffler Jacke einmal "live" bei einer Bekannten gesehen habe ist es nun diese geworden.
Herrengrösse 48, fällt offensichtlich klein aus 

Ist genau das was ich mir vorgestellt habe. 
Momentan benötige ich allerdings KEINE abzipbaren Sachen.
Eher zuschaltbare Heizung


----------



## Bettina (26. November 2013)

Die Jacke kommt auf den Fotos echt nicht gut rüber. Eine Alternative hatte ich nicht mehr gefunden.
Ich habe mir jetzt grad eine neue Langarmjacke bestellt und hoffe, daß ich bei Wärme die Ärmel hochrollen kann, denn die "kurzen" Ärmel sind ja auch recht lang...


----------



## trhaflhow (26. November 2013)

Ja hören so Ellenbogen auf. Gut noch weiter hochktempelbar
Rel weite Ärmellöcher, daher offensichtlich gut als Lüftung.
Haben aber Klett zum enger machen
..... aber alles Theorie im Wohnzimmer


----------

